# Man v. Food Nation (Travel Channel)



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Travel Channel's _Man v. Food_ has altered its format - apparently, instead of host Adam Richman doing the challenges, now it will be "ordinary people" and/or celebrities (the hour-long preview show mentioned professional wrestler Jerry Sags of "The Nasty Boys" would be involved in one, and it looked like a couple of Harlem Globetrotters - not sure if these are the two from _The Amazing Race_ or not - would be in another).

Because of this, the title has changed to _Man v. Food Nation_, and "Man v. Food" season passes are not picking this up.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I wish they'd stop changing the name of this show. This is what, the second change so far?


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I wish they'd stop changing the name of this show. This is what, the second change so far?


You might be thinking of _MvF Carnivore Chronicles_, which was more of a "clip show" series taken from existing MvF episodes.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

BTW, I've never seen this show, but was looking through a lot of the netflix streaming stuff earlier, and this is one of the shows that has 3 seasons streaming..

(I have tons of Tivoed stuff to watch, DVDs I haven't watched in quite a while.. and for some reason still browse through the netflix streaming..argh)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Travel channel actually considers it a new series. Think of it like apprentice vs celebrity apprentice.


----------



## mandms7 (Mar 11, 2006)

So are they not doing the regular Man v. Food anymore? It was definitely taking its toll on Adam (host) - he sure had added some pounds the last season.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mandms7 said:


> So are they not doing the regular Man v. Food anymore? It was definitely taking its toll on Adam (host) - he sure had added some pounds the last season.


Seems that way. They spent an hour explaining why Adam was pushing the burden of eating all that food to the general public instead of himself. I get it, but I'm not sure how much I care to see a wrestler who hasn't been relevant for 20 years doing it while Adam 'coaches' him.


----------

